# cruise control not working.. Parking break light wont turn off



## Nickynick (Apr 21, 2011)

89 300zx. so the cruise control switch, when tugged to the right turns on, and the dash light comes on for Curise control. but then i push in the button on the side of the lever for cruise, the actual "cruise" lights doesnt come on... now i heard somthing about how if there was a new stereo put in, it can mess this up, but i dont know the solution to fix it..

and even when the ebrake is lowered, the light stays on for the longest, and eventually turns off.. any fixes?

New to 300zx so use some easy terms.. =) thanks


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Check the vacuum line that goes to the cruise control pump, that what was wrong with mine. Hope this helps.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Brake lights stay on/Cruise control doesn't work


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

No i think he means the light on the dash that says BRAKE when the lever is pulled not the lights in the rear of the car. My e-brake light wont go off either and i think its because the cord is probably old as hell and a piece got lodged in the sleeve for it. I can hear a faint grinding of the break when im rolling slowly also. Hoping some wd40 and tough love will fix it right up. E brake line is by the back passanger wheel with an adjustable nut. Lube yours up and try playing with the tension.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

My link was for the cruise control issue. And you really resurrected a 6 month old thread?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

reading through past ones so i dont have to make another when its already there.


----------

